# [SOLVED] System nie ładuje się po zamontowaniu root

## n0rbi666

Witam  :Smile: 

Zapragnąłem ostatnio wrócić do gentoo (ubuntu mnie irytuje  :Rolling Eyes:  ) - i mam taki problemik.

Postępowałem wg handbooka, wszystko szło ok, kernel skonfigurowany, grub zainstalowany, robię restart i :

kernel zaczyna się ładować, ale po zamontowaniu głównej partycji - zatrzymuje się. Tzn cały czas odpowiada, bo gdy podepnę coś na usb to widzę output, ale system się nie ładuje (żadnego kernel panica, po prostu staje i tyle).

Myślałem, że coś skopałem przy pierwszej instalacji (chciałem mieć jak najkrótszy przestój w pracy kompa, więc z poziomu chroot przekompilowałem cały system, zainstalowałem gnome i firefoxa, i dopiero wtedy przeniosłem system na dysk). No ale zainstalowałem jeszcze raz, tym razem jak handbook przykazał, żadnych szaleństw - i dalej to samo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Co może być problemem ? Czegoś brakuje w kernelu ? Bo konfig kernela skopiowałem ze starej instalacji, na której wszystko działało... Ale to było za czasów 2.6.36, a teraz kernel to 2.6.39.

Macie jakieś pomysły, co jeszcze może być nie tak ?  Ew jakie konfigi potrzebujecie, żeby zdiagnozować problem, to wkleję jak wrócę z pracy  :Smile: 

(Przezornie zostawiłem kompa włączonego w domu z sysrescuecd, ale odpaliłem jako 32bitowy system, a nie 64 i nie mogę się chrootować   :Laughing:  )

Pozdrawiam !Last edited by n0rbi666 on Sat Jun 04, 2011 11:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

może nie ustawione 

```
root=/dev/sdx
```

w sumie by pasowało 

ale tak naprawdę to nie wiem, mało danych, kernel pisze swoje logi wiec maiłbys info że nie może znaleźć dysku/partycji ewntualniue nie potrafi zamontować

----------

## SlashBeast

Zrob moze telefonem skrinszota tego bledu, momentu w ktorym bootowanie zamiera i wrzuc na jakis imgur.

(Pamietaj tez, ze nie stawia sie spacji przed pytajnikami, wykrzyknikami itp.)

----------

## n0rbi666

Cześć

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, problem rozwiązałem : brakowało devtmpfs (Device Drivers / Generic Driver Options /). 

lsdudi - root było ustawione, inaczej byłby kernel panic  :Smile: 

SlashBeast - ok, będę pamiętał - z reguły staram się takich rzeczy przestrzegać, ale pisałem z pracy  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Kernel robiles genkernelem? Devtmpfs nie jest must-have, jak nie ma go w kernelu to udev montuje sie na tmpfs, powinno dzialac.

----------

## gexcite

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Kernel robiles genkernelem?

 

Zauważyłem że często jedziesz po genkernelu jak po śmieciu. Mam wrażenie, że wg. Ciebie to zło wcielone.

W związku z tym pytanie: Jak to jest, że postawiłem już gentoo na oko licząc 40 maszynach (zawsze posługując się genkernelem) i nigdy, ale to nigdy nie miałem z nim problemów. W większości były to systemy 64 bitowe, ale tak z 20% na 32 bitach. Takie garbate szczęście? A może wg. zasady: nikt młodemu nie powiedział, że nie działa, więc bierze i robi (i działa)  :Smile: 

Mógłbyś przybliżyć temat genkernela z pozycji swojego podwórka?

----------

## SlashBeast

Genkernel to jest zlo wcielone. A pytam, czy uzywa genkernela, bo devtmpfs zamontowany w genkernelowym initramfs jest przenoszony na real root fs potem, jezeli nie ma devtmpfs to uzywa mdeva, ktorego nie przeniesiesz o ile dev nie jest zamontowany jako np. tmpfs. Dlatego chce sie upewnic, czy uzyl on genkernela zeby wiedziec, jak to zreprodukowac, mam kilka maszyn bez devtmpfs i wszystko chodzi.

A co do samego genkernela, to tak, uwazam go za syf. Sposob w jaki dziala, ten jego przebajeczny initramfs, to, ze nie uzywa systeowych toolsow jak busybox, lvm2 itp, tylko kompiluje wlasnie. Latki, poprawki, bajery wrzucane na sile, Genkernel to potwor.

----------

## gexcite

Hmm, czyli widzę różnicę, bo ja zawsze robiłem bez initramfs, sam kernel z wbudowanymi na stałe sterownikami do hdd i tego co mu trzeba do startu i to hula.

Po co zatem stosować initramfs na komputerze, gdzie wiadomo jaki jest sprzęt i nie zmienia się on zbytnio? Bo na live cd, to rzecz oczywista. Są różnice w prędkości uruchamiania, czy jakieś inne?

EDIT:

Choć z drugiej strony to mam taki live na pendrive, co jakiś czas go aktualizuję, initramfs generowany genkernelem i działa dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

SlashBeast - nie, kernel konfigurowany ręcznie, bez initramfs - wszystko co potrzebne, wkompilowane jest na stałe.

Generalnie - .config przeniosłem z wcześniejszej instalacji, z którą nie miałem żadnych problemów. Dopiero teraz się pojawiły, więc może np kernel 2.5.39, albo nowe wersje baselayout ? Nie wiem, moje emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.9.50 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.39-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 05 Jun 2011 06:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -msse3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -msse3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vdpau vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="livedrive_midi" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

